# Tv-ut med Geforce..

## kehovlan

Heisann..

Noen av dere som har fått tv-ut til å fungere i gentoo?

Jeg emerge et program som het nvtv, men skjønte det sånn at det kun skulle fungre med pci kort?

Fredrik

----------

## kybber

TV ut funker fint i Gentoo på min Dell laptop med gForce 2Go. Hva er det som er problemet?

----------

## Tobbi

Fungerer bra her. Har et GF3 Ti200 agp-kort.

Bruker nvtv for å kjøre bildet ut på TVen. Pass på å kjøre

```
rc-update add nvtv default
```

dersom du vil bruke nvtv programmet uten å være root.

----------

